# Boston v.s. Lakers



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Boston only plays when they have too. makes for a boring series.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Im not watching the finals. I still pay attention to who wins. I just dont care to watch a sport that is as scripted as WWE.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> Boston only plays when they have too. makes for a boring series.


Boston got lucky, inspirational first game win at home is to be expected, Bryant had a bad night, the only way Boston wins this series is if all 3 super stars have big nights every game and that is not going to happen.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

2-0 for Boston? What I wanted... not what I expected. Go Jazz.... :lol: Just kidding... hopefully its a sweep, they get it over quickly and Garnett gets his ring. Then people can pay attention to the real sport.... baseball!!!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> 2-0 for Boston? What I wanted... not what I expected. Go Jazz.... :lol: Just kidding... hopefully its a sweep, they get it over quickly and Garnett gets his ring. Then people can pay attention to the real sport.... baseball!!!


I agree except for your last statement. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes, Jahan would replace baseball with billiards. :mrgreen:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Yes, Jahan would replace baseball with billiards. :mrgreen:


You are way off, bowling. 8) :lol:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought Jahan was a soccer fan... :? :?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> I thought Jahan was a soccer fan... :? :?


Nope that is someone else. :lol: Even though baseball is not a whole lot better than soccer. :wink: :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I hope it get over fast. then Rapist can go ploish his mvp trophy and kevin can injoy his ring. GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO BOSTON. O yea La had all of there play off games handed to them by the Refs and now they have to play and thay dont like that.So now they bash the refs and get find. cry babys.


----------

